# New to the Forum and Snowboarding



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello... Name is Kue and I just started boarding this year. I picked up a Burton Hero and some Burton Cartel EST Bindings to start off with and it's been great. I've hit the slopes 5 times so far this season and I'm getting the hang of the toe. hahaah. I hope to learn different ways of riding and all i here. Thanks ahead of time.


----------

